# mailwrapper 100% CPU



## rokj (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have several mailwrapper processes which all takes a lot of CPU. Why is that? Which package is mailwrapper part of?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

Not sure about the 100% CPU issue, but mailwrapper(8) is provided as part of the base FreeBSD. What version of FreeBSD are you running and on which platform? Providing the output of `uname -a` will give us this info.


----------



## kpa (Apr 13, 2014)

Provide us with the contents of /etc/mail/mailer.conf.


----------



## rokj (Apr 14, 2014)

First, thx for quick reply.


```
FreeBSD sonce.rasca.net 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/mail/mailer.conf 93858 2002-04-05 04:25:14Z gshapiro $
#
# Execute the Postfix sendmail program, named /usr/sbin/sendmail
#
sendmail    /usr/sbin/sendmail
send-mail   /usr/sbin/sendmail
mailq       /usr/sbin/sendmail
newaliases  /usr/sbin/sendmail
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 14, 2014)

You seem to have replaced the built-in sendmail(8) with postfix (this is what you should have told us already in your first message) and installed postfix with prefix set to /usr. Is it installed from ports by using the 
	
	



```
INST_BASE=on
```
 option?


----------



## oz42 (May 8, 2014)

For the records: I had the same problem after deinstalling postfix which means going back to sendmail. I had to edit mailer.conf:


```
sendmail        /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
send-mail       /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
mailq           /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
newaliases      /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
hoststat        /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
purgestat       /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
```

This means that a `pkg deinstall postfix` does not change everything back.


----------

